# DirectTV



## neil86 (Oct 13, 2018)

I used to be an installer. Technically, you can run many, many set-top boxes off of one dish. I used to run into that at the tall apt buildings (techs piggy-backing off of other dishes) with cables just thrown over the side of the building down to a window. I also used to install boxes in buildings that had professionally installed dishes by contractors that supplied many units. It was a nice setup overall, and didn't look like a difficult install job because it was newer buildings and pre-wired. BUt, you have to go through DTV and get some sort of contract and professional install. I would call and ask them about it. It's been several years since I installed so things may have changed.


----------



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

I talked with a local shop that sells DirectTV service and they're a local installer for DirectTV. It's going to cost about seven grand and they're even going to work with the subscribers to get the old dishes off the balconies and test service in each apartment. They're going to go through the walls so there will be no wires hanging off the walls/windows.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

It's definitely possible. It can be done with one cable from the satellite dish too. The term is SWM (pronounced SWIM) technology. 

Make sure the installer weather seals the outdoor connectors or you might have issues down the road. Insist that they do this and take photos of it if possible. The weather boots on connectors aren't good enough, the entire connector should be wrapped in a moisture tight wrap. I'm a bit pessimistic about these things because I've seen some bad DirecTV installations thru the years.


This stuff is pretty good: https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Scot...ic-Electrical-Tape-Black-50727-BA-5/202195402


----------

